# Stolen Cervelo S1 from Philadelphia



## davidwiz (Sep 8, 2016)

On August 29, 2016 my red/black 2010 Cervelo S1 was stolen from outside my house on the 2100 block of East Huntingdon Street in Philadelphia.

It has Mavic Ksyrium SLR wheels and Shimano Ultegra 6700 group.

Reward if returned intact. This is a representative picture of what my bike looks like. Any info contact the Philadelphia Police department (26th District control # 16-26-043370) and me at [email protected]


----------

